# Account gebunden = Realm gebunden?



## asszudemi (21. Januar 2009)

mal ne ganz ganz blöde frage von nem noob 
hat mal jemand von euch ausprobiert ob man einen Accountgebundenen Gegenstand auch an Twinks auf anderen Realms verschicken kann?
weil wenn das Teil schon als "Accountgebunden" aufgeführt wird dann sollte es Theorethisch ja auch möglich sein an twinks auf anderen Realms zu schicken die umfassen schließlich auch den Account

Flamed mich für die blöde frage aber es interessiert mich halt ^^


----------



## GlomGlom (21. Januar 2009)

guckst du 

Link

edit: sufu ist schon was tolles....solltest du auch mal versuchen. Spart Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (21. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich grad wie du Items zwischen Realms versenden willst. also von'ner Realmpost hab ich noch nix gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Januar 2009)

du kannst nur zu deine Twinks auf dem gleichen Server schicken Ally Main > Ally Twink oder Horde Main > Horde Twink ... und nicht zu Realm zu Realm


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Januar 2009)

Account gebunden klingt cool, ist es aber nicht. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele GM Anfragen schon gekommen sind wegen dieser "fehlerhaften" Bezeichnung im Spiel. Wer regelmäßig in Foren unterwegs ist, weis dass diese Items von einem selber per Post verschickt werden müssen, und dem sollte klar sein, dass es dann nicht für alle Chars auf einem Account gelten kann.

Dabei wäre Account gebunden sehr einfach möglich gewesen. Ich kaufe das Item mit einem Char, der bekommt es aber nicht. Gleichzeit wird aber an alle Chars auf allen Servern dieses Spieler dieses Item per Post verschickt. Somit umgeht man das Problem dass ich jedes mal das Item von einem Char zum anderen schicken muss und gleichzeitig hat wirklich jeder Char auf dem Account das Item.


----------



## Elishebat (21. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1395907' date='21.01.2009, 09:32']
> Dabei wäre Account gebunden sehr einfach möglich gewesen. Ich kaufe das Item mit einem Char, der bekommt es aber nicht. Gleichzeit wird aber an alle Chars auf allen Servern dieses Spieler dieses Item per Post verschickt. Somit umgeht man das Problem dass ich jedes mal das Item von einem Char zum anderen schicken muss und gleichzeitig hat wirklich jeder Char auf dem Account das Item.



Das ist aber auch Blödsinn. Ich will das Item doch gar nicht für alle Charakter auf allen Servern. Ich will es für einen speziellen Twink haben. Was soll denn bitteschön mein Horde-Krieger-Twink mit Caster-Stoff-Schultern, die ich für nen Caster-Twink auf nem ganz anderen Realm gekauft hab? Sorry, dieser Vorschlag ist genauso ein Humbug. Außerdem bräuchte man dann, um das ganze wirklich fair zu gestalten, Kosten von X* (Anzahl Chars) Marken/Splitter/Gold, einfach damit die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung stimmt.

Um das "Accountgebunden" wirklich zu realisieren, könnte man folgende Regelung machen: Man kauft das Item Ingame und muss es dann über die Accountverwaltung einem Char auf einem Server zuweisen. Diesem Char wird das Item dann per Post zugestellt. Aber das ist natürlich mit ner Menge Aufwand seitens der Spielerschaft aber auch bei Blizzard verbunden.

MfG
Eli


----------



## marsv (21. Januar 2009)

[DM]Zottel hat schon recht.

Man kann ja nur mit einem char spielen eines accounts. das heisst man könnte schon die items die accountgebunden sind an alle schicken. ob die jeder hat oder ich die jedesmal hin und her schicke hat nur einen unterschied: ich spare zeit.

das mit dem kosten/nutzen faktor is blödsinn. wie gesagt kann ich die items immer zu dem twink schicken den ich grad spiel, wo bitte ist da ein kosten/nutzen faktor angedacht?


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Und was machst Du wenn Du nen neuen Twink erstellst? Das Item neu kaufen? Ich finds schon ok so wies ist.


----------



## Ocian (21. Januar 2009)

Das Thema gab es allein in den letzten 7 Tagen mehr als 7 mal. Daher zu.


----------

